# Actuary Needed



## SaySomething (18 Oct 2016)

Has anybody hired or heard of a freelance actuary/forensic actuary who will review the tracker mortgage situation on a per file basis?

I realise I may be getting ahead of myself here, but I'm confident that I will get my tracker back whenever the review is completed. Figuring out the numbers will be a nightmare because I went in and out of MARP, and the MARP payment amount was very close to what my repayment amount should have been if I'd been charged the correct interest rate. 

Because I went into the MARP with an agreed 'reduced' repayment my underpayment/arrears were capitalised and I don't feel I have the expertise to go through the figures. Does that make sense?


----------



## mister32 (18 Oct 2016)

That is one aspect

I was in a situation where I had to sell two overseas properties at a loss.

Can I claim the loss? 

I can check what prices are now but I guess they have recovered.


----------



## SaySomething (18 Oct 2016)

mister32 said:


> That is one aspect
> 
> I was in a situation where I had to sell two overseas properties at a loss.
> 
> ...


Exactly. Hopefully we can both find an expert to assist.


----------



## Brendan Burgess (18 Oct 2016)

There are two specialists whom I know of: 

[broken link removed]



Both have done extensive work on Irish Nationwide overcharging cases. 

Brendan


----------



## SaySomething (19 Oct 2016)

Brendan Burgess said:


> There are two specialists whom I know of:
> 
> [broken link removed]
> 
> ...


Very helpful thank you Brendan.


----------

